# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  شيخنا العلامة الألباني والملك الحسن الثاني.-أ.د. عاصم القريوتي

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*شيخنا العلامة الألباني والملك الحسن الثاني.*
ذكر العلامة المؤرخ عبدالهادي التازي قال لما أراد الشيخ الألباني  زيارة  المغرب كلمتُ الملك الحسن الثاني في استضافته استضافة رسمية (ملكية)  وذكرت  للملك منزلته ومكانته فأمر الملك باستضافته استضافة رسمية بمعية موكب   ثلاث سيارات ونزول في فنادق الخمس نجوم على حساب الدولة وأشياء أخرى منها   فتح الخزائن الملكية وتيسير دخول خزائن المخطوطات بتوجيه من الملك، ففرحت   وشكرت الملك على مكرمته، واتصلت على الألباني لأبشره فغضب غضباً استنكرته   ورفض جميع المكرمة! باستثناء موضوع المخطوطات.

وقال: إذا أردت أن تكرمني فأعطني سيارتك، وأما النزول فسأنزل على بعض المشايخ في المدن التي سأزورها.

قال التازي: فاهتممت لذلك جداً، وكيف أعتذر من الملك وماذا سأقول له؟!
ثم اتصلت بالملك وقلت له إن الألباني يشكركم ويعتذر عن قبول الضيافة!
فقال الملك: رفض الضيافة الملكية!!
فقلت: ليس رفضاً وإنما…

فقاطعه الملك وقال: هذا عالم مؤمن صادق، لا بأس.
فقال التازي فوجه الملك بتيسر دخول الألباني لخزائن المخطوطات.
وقال: هذا من المواقف التي زادت بها محبتي للألباني رحمه الله..
* وكان من شريط مسجل بصوته. أفادنا بها الشيخ هاني الحارثي.

http://alqaryooti.com/?p=833

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t135627/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله.

----------

